# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Nhật Bản - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Nhat Ban

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Nhật Bản* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Nhật Bản*.

*Du lịch Tokyo Nhật Bản mua gì*

*1. Khu điện tử Akihabara*

Một địa danh nổi tiếng nằm tại trong lòng Tokyo. Ai đã một lần đến nơi đây chắc không thể nào quên ấn tượng về một nơi được mệnh danh là “thành phố điện tử”. Hàng trăm món đồ điện tử được trưng bày nơi đây tha hồ cho du khách nhìn ngắm và thưởng thức. Giá đồ điện tử ở đây rẻ hơn từ 20-30%, có cả hệ thống bán ưu tiên miễn thuế cho người nước ngoài. Mua được một món đồ sản xuất tại nội địa Nhật Bản bao giờ cũng rẻ hơn một món đồ cùng hãng nhưng sản xuất tại nước ngoài. Ngoài những mặt hàng cao cấp ở đây chúng ta còn có thể mua sắm những món hàng có xuất xứ từ châu Á, đặc biệt là Trung Quốc, với giá rẻ hơn, hoặc mua sắm tại những khu cửa hàng 100 Yên. Nếu có dịp đến Nhật bạn không nên bỏ qua cơ hội sở hữu những món đồ điện tử chất lượng cao tại Khu điện từ Akihabara.



Khu điện tử Akihabara


*2. Tòa nhà Sony*


Nằm ở Ginza-Tokyo, tòa nhà Sony được xem là tâm điểm công nghệ của Sony trên thế giới. Đây là nơi cập nhật các thông tin về các sản phẩm, dịch vụ của tập đoàn Sony và là nơi khách tham quan có thể tìm hiểu về làn sóng công nghệ cao của Sony. Mỗi năm tiếp tới hơn 5,6 triệu lượt khách tham quan,con số đó cũng cho ta thấy sức hút của tòa nhà Sony, nơi chúng ta có thể hòa mình vào thế giới của công nghệ, chìm đắm trong cảm giác liên kết giữa cuộc sống thật và ảo. Ngoài ra tại Tòa nhà sony còn có hệ thống những phòng trưng bày, nhà hàng, cửa hàng và tiệm cà phê độc đáo để phục vụ du khách.


*3. Chợ trung tâm Tsukiji*


Nằm ngay tại trung tâm Tokyo, từ Ginza đi bộ khoảng 15 phút, chợ Tsukiji được mệnh danh là chợ hải sản tươi sống lớn nhất thế giới. Nếu không tận mắt nhìn thấy, thật khó cho bạn có thể tưởng tượng được quy mô to lớn của khu chợ, nơi tụ tập đến hơn 2.300 tấn hải sản mỗi ngày. Mặc dù số lượng hải sản lớn như vậy nhưng chợ vẫn không hề có mùi tanh hôi, và có một quy luật rất độc đáo tại chợ , đó là hải sản phải bán hết trong ngày, nên bạn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng các loại hải sản nơi đây. Còn một nét độc đáo nữa là các loại hải sản nơi đây bán theo hình thức đấu giá, nếu có dịp hãy thử đến khu chợ đặc biệt của người Nhật này xem.


Chợ trung tâm Tsukiji

*4. Đại lộ Omote-sando*


Với những hành lang rộng, hàng cây xanh mát hai bên, đây là một trong những đại lộ đẹp và sang trọng nhất của Tokyo. Ở đây bạn có thể tham quan, ngắm nhìn đầy đủ các cửa hiệu thời trang danh tiếng của Nhật, Pháp, Ý…, hoặc ghé thăm các cửa hàng ẩm thực độc đáo của Nhật. Đại lộ thời trang chính của Tokyo này chính là nơi bạn có thể đi dạo, ngắm cảnh, chiêm ngưỡng những xu hướng thời trang mới nhất của thế giới.


*5. Mandarake*


Cùng với Sumo và Sushi, thì hiện nay truyện tranh Manga cũng đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng của đất nước mặt trời mọc. Đến Mandarake bạn có thể tận mắt chứng kiến sự phong phú, đa dạng của tất cả những ấn phẩm, sản phẩm về Manga được bày bán tại đây, có thể tìm thấy từ những tác phầm nổi tiếng như là Doremon, Conan, Jindo… tới những bộ truyện vừa mới ra đời. Với những ai là tín đồ của Manga, khi đến Nhật, chắc hẳn Mandarake là một địa điểm không thể bỏ qua.


Mandarake


*6. Trung tâm nghệ nhân truyền thống Japan*


Được xây dựng nhằm mục đích chung là tuyên truyền cho người tiêu dùng và nhà phân phối hiểu rõ tầm quan trọng của thủ công mỹ nghệ truyền thống, tại đây các giá trị thủ công truyền thống của Nhật được đề cao. Bạn có thể xem các triển lãm thường trực về thủ công mỹ nghệ, các tạp chí truyền thống và đời sống, tìm hiểu những thông tin thủ công mỹ nghệ qua các hình ảnh, hiện vật, thư viện và video, tìm hiểu các khu vực sản xuất , các dịch vụ tiêu dùng. Đây là một địa chỉ không thể không đến nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu rõ hơn về văn hóa Nhật Bản.


*7. Nhà sách Kinokuniya* 


Có thể bạn chỉ mới nghe tới cái tên Kinokuniya lần đầu nhưng đây là một trong những thương hiệu rất nổi tiếng thế giới trong việc xuất bản truyện tranh và các ấn phẩm giải trí. Du khách sẽ băn khoăn khi lạc vào một thế giới khổng lồ của những ấn phẩm văn hóa, tranh, ảnh , truyện. Với thiết kế sang trọng, sử dụng hầu hết là đồ gỗ nội thất, nhà sách tạo một cảm giác thân thiện và ấm áp cho người đọc. Và đặc biệt độc giả có thể vừa đọc sách và vừa nhâm nhi một tách cà phê tại đây, thật tuyệt đúng không?


*8. Đồi Roppongi* 


Nghệ thuật, viện bảo tàng, khu vườn, trường học, nhà hát, điện ảnh, căn hộ, nhà hàng nổi tiếng thế giới tất cả đều có thể tìm thấy tại đây. Tiêu biểu cho hình ảnh một Nhật Bản hiện đại, tại đồi Roppongi bạn có thể tìm thấy mọi thứ bạn cần thật dễ dàng, với một sự tiện nghi và hiện đại cao nhất.


*9. Biển Decks Tokyo*


Một khu mua sắm khổng lồ với số lượng lớn các nhà hàng cửa hàng biển, các quán cafe và trung tâm giải trí. Tọa lạc tại huyện Odaiba Tokyo, đây chính là một trong những điểm tham quan chính ở Tokyo. Tại đây có bày bán đầy đủ các sản phẩm quần áo thời trang, đồ gỗ hiện đại và cổ xưa, đồng hồ, các thiết bị đồ chơi, mỹ phẩm, và các vật phẩm từ biển, sẽ là một thiếu xót nếu bạn đến Tokyo mà không ghé thăm nơi này


*10. Ginza*


Nằm ở gần hoàng cung, Ginza là khu mua sắm sang trọng nhất Tokyo với hàng trăm thương xá, cửa hiệu, cửa hàng, phòng trưng bày, các tụ điểm giải trí. Hàng hóa nơi đây rất đắt đỏ và đều là những thương hiệu nổi tiếng của thế giới. Đây là một trong những địa điểm thu hút khách tham quan nhiều nhất nước Nhật. Tuy nhiên, đến Ginza, nếu không phải bạn có khả năng kinh tế thật dồi dào, hoặc có ý định mua một món đồ thật giá trị, thì chỉ nên tham quan, không nên mua đồ ở đây, vì giá cả ở Ginza cao gấp nhiều lần các khu khác ở Tokyo.
Lưu ý: ở Nhật Bản các món đồ đều có giá rõ ràng, bạn không cần phải trả giá, trừ những nơi đặc biệt như là chợ trời, tiệm bán đồ điện tử cũ hay là chợ điện tử Akihabara.Mua hàng ở Nhật phần lớn phải chịu thuế tiêu thụ 5% và mùa giảm giá hàng nhiều nhất là mùa hè (tháng 7, tháng 8 ) và mùa Tết (tháng 12, tháng Giêng). Nếu muốn mua một món đồ quý giá, có chất lượng tốt thì bạn nên mua ở Ginza. Còn mua hàng điện tử bạn có thể đến các chợ trời, hoặc chợ điện tử Akihabara. Với những món quà lưu niệm đặc biệt của Nhật như là búp bê, dù che, nón, quạt, áo kimono, túi xách… thì bạn hãy đến khu Asakusa-bashi, hoặc những tiệm 100 Yên.


Ginza

----------


## thietht

Như các bạn đã biết, Kyoto là một thành phố rất rất nổi tiếng tại Nhật, hàng năm thu hút hàng triệu lượt khách du lịch tới Nhật Bản. Và có người đã nói rằng, khi bạn đặt chân tới Kyoto thì không nên bỏ lỡ địa điểm hấp dẫn của Kyoto đó là Porta, một trong những nơi mua sắm ưa thích của khách du lịch.



Porta được mệnh danh là một thiên đường mua sắm lớn nhất dưới lòng đất của Kyoto. Ấy, ấy, đừng có hiểu lầm là chúng ta chuẩn bị vào lòng đất à nha, chỉ là xuống khu tàu điện ngầm thôi mà. Đúng mà. Porta nằm trong khu tầng hầm của ga Kyoto, chính xác là tầng dưới của lối vào í mà. Khu mua sắm sầm uất này bao gồm hơn 200 cửa hàng, chuyên kinh doanh các loại từ đồ ăn, quần áo, đồ chơi tới đồ điện tử.



Bước vào Porta, bạn sẽ đi từ ngạc nhiên này tới ngạc nhiên khác, khám phá rất điều thú vị lắm nha! Bạn cứ nghĩ những nơi mua sắm ở khu tàu điện ngầm chắc chẳng thể nào khiến bạn say sưa ngắm nghía như ở các khu thương mại rộng lớn. Nhưng suy nghĩ đó sẽ thay đổi khi bạn tới nơi này, vì nơi đây luôn cập nhật những thông tin, những kiểu quần áo thời trang, phụ kiện đang thịnh hành nhất tại Nhật Bản. Tới đây, Ichi không còn lo lắng là không tìm được cỡ quần áo phù hợp nữa, vì luôn có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho tất cả các lứa tuổi. Thậm chí còn có những salon làm đẹp nữa đấy, với các phương pháp châm cứu, mát xa giúp bạn thư giãn hơn!

Nếu ai đó đói bụng thì lên tiếng à nghen, Ichi sẽ dẫn các bạn tới dãy các cửa hàng bán đồ ăn ngon tuyệt à. Trong Porta, có tới hơn 30 cửa hàng chuyên về đồ ăn, thực phẩm mà, thế nên chúng ta sẽ tha hồ mà thưởng thức nhé! Các bạn sẽ được thỏa sức chọn lựa, nào là đồ ăn truyền thống của Nhật Bản này, đồ ăn phương Tây cũng có nè, rồi một góc cà phê cùng ai đó nhâm nhi trong mùa đông lạnh này! Như vậy là vừa có nét văn hóa truyền thống kết hợp cùng hiện đại rồi còn gì^^. Thêm vào nữa, là giá cả rất phải chăng nên sẽ không lo lắng quá về việc viêm màng túi nữa!



Một chuyến đi thì bạn không nên quên việc mua những món đồ lưu niệm cho người thân và ngay cả cho chính bạn để kỷ niệm rồi. Vậy thì Ichi gợi ý, Porta là một quyết định thông minh đấy! Vì nơi đây là khu mua sắm mà bạn có thể tìm thấy rất điều đáng ngạc nhiên mà không phải khu thương mại nào cũng có. Những chiếc quạt cầm tay của thiếu nữ Nhật, những búp bê truyền thống đáng yêu, những chiếc ô duyên dáng, lá may mắn, đèn lồng giấy, những viên kẹo mang hương vị Nhật...Tất cả đều được bày bán ở các cửa hàng trong Porta này đó.

----------


## thietht

*Tới phố mua sắm sầm uất Shinsaibashi*

Được xây dựng và hoạt động từ thời Edo, tức là cách đây khoảng 400 năm, Shinsaibashi đã bắt đầu trở thành nơi cho các thương nhân kinh doanh và mua bán quần áo sau đó là mở rộng mặt hàng tới những đồ gia dụng, đồ cổ, nhạc cụ, vật dụng trang trí…và phát triển vững mạnh cho tới ngày nay.


Tọa lạc tại một trong những quận nổi tiếng về mua sắm tại Osaka, Shinsaibashi hàng ngày đón nhận một lượng khách địa phương và du lịch rất lớn tới đây thăm quan và mua sắm. Bạn sẽ thắc mắc vì sao khu phố Shinsaibashi lại thu hút đến vậy ? Nếu như Amerika Mura có nét đặc biệt trong sự kết hợp văn hóa, thời trang giữa hai đất nước Mỹ và Nhật Bản thì Shinsaibashi cũng có nét riêng biệt của nó. Đây được coi là thiên đường mua sắm trải dài tưởng như vô tận.






Có tới hàng trăm cửa hàng san sát nhau, kéo dài gần một dặm, kinh doanh đủ các mặt hàng về thời trang. Nếu như Amerika Mura cho bạn thấy được xu hướng thời trang giới trẻ Nhật đang thịnh hành thì Shinsaibashi sẽ cho bạn thấy những xu hướng khác. Với nơi này, chúng ta sẽ không chỉ tìm thấy những bộ đồ mốt mới từ châu Âu mà còn tìm thấy những bộ đồ kimono truyền thống cho tới những cửa hàng quần áo bình dân.






Shinsaibashi là thiên đường mua sắm, nên bạn sẽ tìm thấy ở đây những món đồ thú vị khác ngoài thời trang, chẳng hạn như một chiếc đĩa thủy tinh có hoa văn thanh nhã mà lại rất rẻ. Vậy nên, bạn có thể sử dụng tới tài ăn nói và khéo léo một chút là có thể sắm sửa cho mình kha khá các món đồ ưa thích đó. Nhưng nhớ là phải cân nhắc ngân sách của mỗi khi quyết định mua nhé.


au khi đã lựa cho bản thân những món đồ cần thiết rồi thì chúng ta lại tiếp tục khám phá Shinsaibashi. Nhắc đến Shinsaibashi thì sẽ không thể không ghé vào xem những cửa hàng lớn như Sega, Big Joy và đặc biệt là trung tâm mua sắm Sogo 12 tầng. Tới Sogo chúng ta sẽ có dịp được thưởng thức một kiến trúc trang nhã, không gian mở vô cùng ấn tượng. Bạn nghĩ sao nếu có ở đây một thác nước, một khu vườn kỳ diệu xanh tốt, một công viên thu nhỏ trong một khu mua sắm. Tuyệt vời quá phải không?


Ấn tượng nữa là lúc đi trên đường nhìn thấy rất nhiều cửa hàng hoa đặt cạnh nhau giống như một phố hoa vậy. Và hơn thế nữa, hàng năm, vào cuối tháng 4 đều có một Hana Festival — Lễ hội hoa dành cho mọi người, vậy là sẽ lôi cuốn được sự chú ý đặc biệt của phái nữ.


Phố mua sắm Shinsaibashi chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho bạn khoảng thời gian mua sắm tuyệt vời trên đất Nhật, hãy đến và khám phá nhé bạn.

----------


## hantt.163

*                                 Tokyo là một trong những 'thiên đường  mua sắm' bậc nhất thế giới với các khu Shimokitazawa hay Harajuku.* 
 *1. Omotesando Hills*  


  

 Tọa  lạc ngay trung tâm phố Shibuya, khu thương mại phức hợp Omotesando  Hills rộng 34.000 m2 ở Omotesando chắc chắn sẽ thỏa niềm đam mê mua sắm  của bạn.
 Khu  phố trải dài 1 km này có đến hơn 100 nhà hàng, thẩm mỹ viện, quán cà  phê và shop thời trang hàng hiệu nổi tiếng như Louis Vuitton, Gucci,  Zara, Prada,The Body Shop… Omotesando Hills vốn nổi tiếng là nơi biến  những tín đồ shopping trở nên khác biệt và nổi bật nhất.
 Omotesando  Hills nằm ở một trong những khu vực xanh của thành phố, bên ngoài khu  thương mại này là những hàng cây Zelkova rợp bóng

 Khu mua sắm rộng rãi này mở cửa từ 11 giờ sáng đến 9 giờ tối các ngày trong tuần, trừ chủ nhật chỉ mở cửa đến 8 giờ tối.

  



*2. Roppongi Hills* 


  



 Một tòa nhà trung tâm mua sắm và tham quan cực kỳ nổi tiếng khác nữa ở Tokyo đó là Roppongi Hills (cao 54 tầng).


 Đến  đây, bạn sẽ tìm thấy đủ các loại mặt hàng thời trang nổi tiếng thế  giới, từ nước hoa Hugo Boss đến các hãng quần áo thời trang dành cho nam  và nữ như Diane von Furstenberg, Banana Republic, Zara…


 Hơn thế, nơi đây còn có các cửa hàng Nhật Bản độc đáo chuyên bày bán những mẫu thiết kế đồ trang sức của hãng Yoshinob.


  



 Ngoài  ra, Roppongi Hills còn có khách sạn 5 sao Grand Hyatt Tokyo, một rạp  chiếu phim, một đài quan sát toàn thành phố, cho bạn và gia đình những  giây phút giải trí không thể nào quên.

*3. Cửa hàng đồ lưu niệm Oriental Bazaar* 


  
 
 Khách du lịch tìm đến Oriental Bazaar ở Shibuya sẽ cảm thấy hài lòng và thích thú với những món đồ cổ có từ năm 1916 ở Nhật Bản.

  



 Oriental  Bazaar có tất cả những đồ liên quan đến văn hóa Nhật như bộ quần áo  Kimono dành cho trẻ em và người lớn, chìa khóa hình mèo Hello Kitty,  tranh sơn mài, tranh nghệ thuật và rất rất nhiều các món đồ cổ khác nữa.


  


*4. Khu mua sắm Harajuku* 


  



 Harajuku  là địa điểm nổi tiếng thế giới với những cửa hàng mang phong cách và  trào lưu thời trang đang rất thịnh hành trong giới trẻ Nhật và châu Á.  Con phố dài 400 m này có hai phố mua sắm chính là Takeshita Dori và  Omotesandō.


  



 Giống  như Omotesando Hills, Harajuku có hàng dãy những thương hiệu nổi tiếng  thế giới với nền văn hóa và thời trang cao cấp nhất.


  



 Khi  đến đây, bạn sẽ bắt gặp những bạn trẻ vận đồ váy xếp mang phong cách  Gothic Lolita Punk độc đáo tại khu vực nhà ga Harajuku. Nơi đây cũng có  quán cà phê, cửa hàng đồ ăn nhanh và các cửa hàng một giá.

*5. Koenji* 


  



 Là  khu mua sắm nổi tiếng với các mặt hàng quần áo second-hand, Koenji  không chỉ có các loại quần áo cũ trong nước mà còn bán các loại quần áo  cũ nhập từ các nước khác như Anh, Pháp, Mỹ, Italy…


 Ngoài quần áo cũ là mặt hàng chủ yếu, nơi này còn có rất nhiều các cửa hàng bán phụ kiện, thực phẩm và dịch vụ.


*6. Shimokitazawa* 


  



 Nếu  yêu thích phong cách thời trang Bohemia phóng khoáng mang hơi hướng cổ  điển thì khu mua sắm nổi tiếng Shimokitazawa là điểm đến lý tưởng cho  bạn.


  



 Với  hệ thống cửa hàng như Shimokitazawa Garage Department ,Village  Vanguard… bày bán đủ các loại mặt hàng từ quần áo thời trang vintage, đồ  trang sức, mũ, túi xách, xe đạp đến máy đĩa hát cổ Viny.


 Shimokitazawa được xem là “thiên đường đồ cũ”, nơi tập trung rất nhiều cửa hàng bán đồ hiếm và đồ cổ điển.


  



 Nơi này lúc nào cũng tấp nập các bạn trẻ tại các trường đại học gần kề và khách du lịch khắp nơi qua lại và mua sắm.
 *                                 Theo Vnexpress*

----------


## rose

mấy khu phố đông ng thía nhỉ

----------


## hoaban

Nhiều thế này biết chọn cái nào bây giờ???

----------


## hangnt



----------

